
10 Algorithms Every Programmer Should Know – And When to Use Them - justinmayer
http://professorjake.com/10-algorithms-every-programmer-should-know-and-when-to-use-them/
======
Dryken
All already implemented by bazillions of libraries.

Sure you need to know when to use them but not how they works or how they are
implemented as long as someone who specialize in this field already checked
them.

And if one day you need to use/modify/adapt one of those or even another algo
you can still learn it at that time.

EDIT: I'm starting to think I misunderstood you and that you basically said
that you should just know of their existence and use ?

------
rurban
And something please for programmers over the age of 12.

